# Bald patches after grooming Angora



## Sabine (Aug 13, 2009)

I am really ashamed to post this - but I've terribly neglected my Angora mix bunny, Oskar. Until yesterday he looked smashing: lovely fluffy white fur, soft to the touch, completely disguising the fact that deep down it was terribly knotted.

Once I got down to serious grooming I was shocked to find how bad it actually was and even worse after I had gone through some areas he has big bald patches that have started to regrow though. It looks horrendous now although I know it'll grow back again.

How can I prevent this in the future? How often should I groom? I get away with a very lax attitude to grooming with my lionheads but realized I can't apply this to Oskar.

I usually just seperate and pluck with his fur. I find most brushes disappear in his huge coat. Any advice?

Thanks. Sabine


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm wondering if maybe having this in the Rabbitry forum might be useful for you Sabine because you will probably come across more people that could give you ideas on grooming.

Would you prefer this in there?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 13, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure where to post it. If you think it may be better in the Rabbitry Section I am happy to have it moved. Thanks Tracy


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok I will do. I also wonder if me putting 'Angora' somewhere in the title might draw in those who could help more. What do you think of that?

I'll move the thread now  To be honest, if I was posting this thread I too would be debating where to put it but you haven't got much help so far here so lets try somewhere else


----------



## Sabine (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe "Bald patches after grooming Angora?" I was debating to put it into the infirmary too as at first I thought it was mites but I am pretty sure it's just me ripping all the knots out


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorted  

I hope you get some helpful responses  I'm sure you will.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanx a million


----------



## sheandg (Aug 13, 2009)

I have american fuzzy lops and their fur needs attention almost daily when they are young. I try to comb them every other day and so surprised how snarly they get in just that amount of time. They lick themselves and the fur gets wet and bunches together. 


I am kinda on the obsessive side so maybe if you comb them out 2 times a week you would be good. I also like to comb them often just so they are used to sitting and tolerate it more.

I have gotten a 5 month doe from a breeder and I think he never took a comb to her and she was so matted I spent about 1-2 hours everyday for a week to get thru her....poor thing. I did cut some bad mats out and it does grow back fairly quickly.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 13, 2009)

I used a slicker brush, comb and fine (flee) comb for Sean. When his fur was long, I would have to brush him at least 3-4 times a week. I found that using a hair dryer on the cool setting would help to find mattes so they could be brushed out easier. Doing small sections can help get it all. Make sure to get down to the skin with the brushes, not just brush the top. You have to do the back, butt, legs, belly, chin, face, ears and anywhere else there is wool. You need to keep up with it as it can get out of hand very easily. 
If you are having trouble keeping up with a full coat, you can clip it shorter. A good set of animal clippers (ones designed for people will not work) will help, but rabbit fur it really hard to clip off using clippers. A good pair of scissors, preferably with a blunt tip will be easier. Do a bit at a time and brush it out as you go. You can keep the wool to spin or use for nests if you want. 
When Sean had a full coat, I would get tons of wool off just from brushing.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 14, 2009)

I advise keeping the coat sheared short to prevent matting. Breeders use strong blowers to groom, because brushing ruins the coat for show. 

Pam


----------



## Sabine (Aug 14, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I advise keeping the coat sheared short to prevent matting. Breeders use strong blowers to groom, because brushing ruins the coat for show.
> 
> Pam


David, my partner has been trying to convince me to sheer it off but I am terrified of using anything sharp against their delicate skin. Having said that after what I did to his fur after brushing the coat I may reconsider. It's just unbelievable How he can look perfectly neat but be appalingly matted close to the skin. I am really angry with myself


----------



## pamnock (Aug 15, 2009)

The coats that mat that close to the skin are very difficult to care for and to shear 

Many have coats that mat far enough away from the skin to work scissors under - in some cases, I've been able to shear the entire coat off in one piece.

Pam


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 15, 2009)

If the coat is matted to the skin, it needs to be shaved off. A vet or breeder should be willing to help you. 
Once the mattes are gone, you can start fresh.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 15, 2009)

Keep in mind that not all vet or vet assistants are experienced with shearing rabbits. I know of one case where the vet's office attempted to shear a matted American Fuzzy Lop, and the rabbit ended up dying of shock.

Also, be aware of the risk for hypothermiawhen shearing to the skin.

Pam


----------



## murph72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Sabine! I was just thinking the other day I hadn't "seen" you on here in awhile. How are you doing?

I don't have any Angoras, my closest is an American Fuzzy Lop. When they're little I brush them every two or three days. I have one now that is probably close to three months old who I'm holding for a friend. She HATES to be brushed. I finally decided to give her a hair cut. I didn't cut it all off, but maybe half of it. I told her it was her "summer hairdo." I find with it shorter it's much easier to care for. I can see the mats easier and tend to them as they come up.

I too am not so fond of the brushes. I use my hands for a lot of the work separating and holding what I'm working on so I'm not pulling on their skin. I only really use the detangler comb when I think I'm done and I'm looking for anything I might have missed. 

I have a friend with an Angora that says she brushes her every day and sometimes every other day. That's a lot of work. With the AFLs I know they'll grow out of it when they mature and get their adult hair, but with an Angora it's pretty permanent. I can't imagine having a whole rabbitry full of them...it would be a full time job just grooming.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 15, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Keep in mind that not all vet or vet assistants are experienced with shearing rabbits. I know of one case where the vet's office attempted to shear a matted American Fuzzy Lop, and the rabbit ended up dying of shock.
> 
> Also, be aware of the risk for hypothermiawhen shearing to the skin.
> 
> Pam


That sounds scary! We actually bought an electric animal shearer today and gave it a go. We had it on the longest setting only and took very little of just wanted to get him used to it. He seemed to like the buzzing sound and stayed very still.
It looks very messy though and I think I will have to go over it on a shorter setting.
Is there any particular way I should shear a rabbit? Where do I even start and how do I do the underneath?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 15, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Hi Sabine! I was just thinking the other day I hadn't "seen" you on here in awhile. How are you doing?
> 
> I don't have any Angoras, my closest is an American Fuzzy Lop. When they're little I brush them every two or three days. I have one now that is probably close to three months old who I'm holding for a friend. She HATES to be brushed. I finally decided to give her a hair cut. I didn't cut it all off, but maybe half of it. I told her it was her "summer hairdo." I find with it shorter it's much easier to care for. I can see the mats easier and tend to them as they come up.
> 
> ...


I am still around just seem to be very busy lately and only get a short while online not even every night.
I really think they shouldn't sell Angoras in pet shops. Most people (including myself) don't realize what they are in for. I only bought him because I felt so sorry for him and I couldn't resist his sad blue eyes. I am not really a passionate groomer and as my lionheads need rather little care I thought Oskar could cope with my lax approach to brushing as well.
I will try and keep his coat way shorter. The bits we shortened feel actually lovely and soft. It'll be so much easier to keep them neat. I just wish I had taken the shearer to his fur first. I probably would have avoided the bald patches.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 15, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> That sounds scary! We actually bought an electric animal shearer today and gave it a go. We had it on the longest setting only and took very little of just wanted to get him used to it. He seemed to like the buzzing sound and stayed very still.
> It looks very messy though and I think I will have to go over it on a shorter setting.
> Is there any particular way I should shear a rabbit? Where do I even start and how do I do the underneath?



I use scissors and cut carefully close to the skin. I start behind the ears and work my way outward until the entire top coat is removed. (Then I turn the rabbit over and do the belly.)



Pam


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 16, 2009)

Unless you are committed to the extensive grooming that angoras require (I use a blower on mine once a week and a long toothed comb 3 times a week minimum) I would recommend keeping your bunny sheared. Use a pair of scissors and trim it down as close as you are comfortable doing or use electric clippers if you feel more secure in doing that.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I'll stick to the electric clippers for the moment and see how I get on. Thanks to everyone for their advice


----------

